# squid delay_pools issue with https connections

## asankaan

Hi,

I'm running SQUID 4.9 on a gentoo based server.

I have implemented several class 2 based delay_pools to limit bandwidth.

I have noticed that for the https based requests, the limitations set for the relevant delay pool are not applied.

For HTTP requests, limitations work fine.

Anyone have idea regarding this issue?

Thanks in advance.

----------

